# Socialization for a Singleton



## MaximusMom (Oct 27, 2002)

Yep we have a singleton. A Basha reincarnated singleton. A very smart little boy. He is so cool!! I wish I didn't have 3 dogs to train and handle cuz he would be staying if I didn't!

He is very confident and thinks he needs to do everything the big dogs do. He is getting great pack behavior skills from his big dog pack and lots of special attention from his human pack. This experience has convinced me if raised properly single pups are not at a disadvantage. Even Artimus is in on the socialization and lets him crawl all over him and plays ever so gently with him. 

He has a couple of names he comes happily running to "Slick" is becoming the most commonly used around here. He will be 6 weeks old on Sunday, if your walking by he is following you, plays tug with a lock jaw grip, chases everything that moves, loves to play with his toys and roll around on the floor and pull on our hair, eats real chicken broth soaked puppy food and drinks out of the big dogs water bowl by choice and he gets to start going outside Sunday after his first shot..... Let the fun begin!!!

I want him to be the best puppy ever for his new owners. I want them to absolutely love his temperment and have absolutely no reservations about owning a singleton. So Lets hear your suggestions what you would do to socialize your singleton?


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm bummed that you didn't get any replies as this is a subject I'm curious about. The articles I've read on the subject of singletons haven't been very flattering in regards to how a singleton's temperament will develop since they lose out on a lot socialization skills w/o littermates. Although some articles did say all is not lost if the breeder is aware of this and is involved in giving them a good headstart. I'm glad your boy is doing well.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Think just being aware he is a singleton and that can cause issues is key. Having other dogs and him out with them is a huge advantage too.

I just found more great info:

Dog Behavior Blog: Singleton Puppies

http://www.kennelspotlight.com/Litter_Size_and_Singleton.pdf


----------



## MaximusMom (Oct 27, 2002)

Thanks Maggie I will check it out! He passed the Vollhard appitude test Sunday with flying colors but lets see what else we can do.


----------

